
A Turn in the Capital Cycle - abcampbell
https://medium.com/@alexanderbcampbell/a-turn-in-thecapitalcycle-4fd0b6193579#.4b2w98ev9
======
abcampbell
My follow up to the Unicorn Economy piece (link below) given the recent market
moves

[https://medium.com/@alexanderbcampbell/more-than-500bn-of-
we...](https://medium.com/@alexanderbcampbell/more-than-500bn-of-wealth-has-
been-created-on-paper-by-the-unicorn-economy-f5a56514a0c1#.2xatvxf0p)

